
'You've got to find what you love,' Jobs says (text only; video link in comments) - pashle
http://news-service.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-061505.html
======
zaidf
I read this a couple times a month ever since I ran into it.

What I like about Jobs is that he has a story of ups and downs which better
reflects the reality of the average entrepreneur than a one way constant
linear progression.

~~~
pashle
I really agree with that, zaidf. But one other thing that really got me was
how I couldn't take my eyes away from him (video). Even when Steve isn't
physically in front of you, he is still able to command your attention and
make whatever story he tells believable. For better or worse, Steve truly is a
prophet.

------
pashle
Jobs' speech is about 1.5 years old. It's probably a classic for this
audience, but the few who've slipped through the cracks must not be denied
this utterly inspiring speech. We should be so lucky to one day be able to
give a speech that chronicles a life of amazing achievements. Don't focus so
much on whether what he's saying is true, of if you think he's this or that.
All that matters is that if you feel something deep within you move, listen to
THAT.

Also, here's the YouTube video of the speech -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA

Do enjoy!

------
Readmore
That is a really amazing speech. I had not seen it yet, so posting it at least
brought it to the attention of one new person. Thanks!

~~~
pashle
Hey Readmore! I did it just for you mate! :P Hope it made a positive
difference.

------
juwo
I had no idea Jobs was adopted.

~~~
pashle
Yeah juwo, pretty suprising stuff huh? There's WAY more here:

http://www.romain-moisescot.com/steve/beingsteve/html/beingsteveFR.html

There's more to the website than this one page (biography, media gallery
etc.), just click around.

